# I'm a self-taught composer and this is my first orchestral premiere



## Aliputera (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi!
I'd like to share my first orchestral premiere:





It'd mean a lot to me if you let me know what you think of it 

Best wishes,
Raymond


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds good to me. Usually I complain about music being too long, but this held my interest throughout, and I was wondering how it would end (which was too abrupt).


----------



## Aliputera (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi Phil,

Thanks for listening and for the feedback on the ending!

Best,
Raymond


----------

